# General > Politics >  Visit to the Far North of SNPs Jeane Freeman and Gail Ross MSP

## Gronnuck

Very disappointed that SNP MSP Jeane Freeman, Cabinet Secretary for Health, did not find time to meet members of the Caithness Health Action Team (CHAT) whilst visiting Wick with Gail Ross SNP MSP on Monday.  CHAT has attempted to have a dialogue with the SNP government about NHS Scotland and various health issues, particularly obstetrics for a long time now.
While I am a supporter of Scottish Independence I cannot condone the blatant disregard with which the SNP treat the population outwith the central belt.  Let us get independence done so we can have general election and bring in a party with more empathy.

----------


## Fulmar

Not to mention the unwanted land based wind farms that continue to be foisted on the people of Caithness against their will.

----------


## orkneycadian

> While I am a supporter of Scottish Independence I cannot condone the blatant disregard with which the SNP treat the population outwith the central belt.


Indeed. The Far North of Scotland is up about Unst or Muckle Flugga. But tje southern belt dwelling SNP consider Wick to be far north. Says it all really.

----------


## orkneycadian

Just looked on a map. Wick it's actually closer to Edinburgh and Glasgow than it is to the top end of Unst. SNP really dont have a clue or give a monkeys about the Far North

----------


## Gronnuck

Just out of interest *orkneycadian*, when was the last time a member of the SNP administration visited Orkney or Shetland?

----------


## orkneycadian

Nice attempt at deflection there Gronnuck. The point was about the definition of Far North. I noticed last night, if you project a line from Glasgow to Unst, Wicks not far from being half way along it. So you can claim to be in the middle of Scotland!

----------


## Gronnuck

> Nice attempt at deflection there Gronnuck. The point was about the definition of Far North. I noticed last night, if you project a line from Glasgow to Unst, Wicks not far from being half way along it. So you can claim to be in the middle of Scotland!


You really are a tiresome pedant; you should get out and about a bit more and speak with people across Scotland.  The central belt is talked of and accepted by most of the population as being the highly populated area between Edinburgh and Glasgow.  The label ‘North East’ is given to Aberdeenshire and that corner of the country.  The Far North is usually attributed to be the North coast of mainland Scotland.  Orkney and Shetland are usually described as the Northern Isles.  Many news programmes and weather forecasts from a variety of sources have been using these descriptions for many years and a significant number of the population recognise them.

----------


## orkneycadian

What amuses me is, how anytime a separatist highlights the views that England takes of Scotland, then "that's outrageous and Scotland is being ignored" - But when Orkney and Shetland point out to the separatists the analogies with Orkney and Shetland, then suddenly the goal posts always move.  The big one of course being the "being dragged out against our will" one, that will for sure come back to haunt the separatists in the unlikely event on another neverendum

But back to the geography.  Some in Scotland complain that Westminster and the rest of England are only focused south of the border.  Who could blame them - Those that live in Manchester consider themselves "Northerners"  ::   Dear oh dear, there's still about 150 miles of England further north of them yet.  In fact, if Manchester were only 20 miles further south, it would be as close to the English Channel as it would be to England's northern border.  Heavens knows with the true Northern Englanders think of all those folk 150 miles south of them shouting about Northern Powerhouses and the likes....

If London referred to Northumberland as the far north of the UK, then quite a few in Scotland would be out to ridicule them, and again claim that "Scotland is being ignored".  So we apply the same analogy that Unst is the far North of Scotland, and lo, its considered pedantic.

Northlink however seem to consider Orkney and Shetland as being Far;



Though you could also interpret them saying it isn't either!   ::   Apologies to the 2 lasses who just happened to be in the foreground of the picture of Northlink's marketing banner.

So, when the people who live in that overcrowded bit of Scotland between Edinburgh and Glasgow stop asking where Orkney is, or considering that their responsibilities stop at Groats, then maybe Orkney and Shetland won't feel they are not part of Scotland, and constantly ignored by Holyrood.

https://www.beatricewishart.org.uk/fairer_ferry_funding

https://www.theyworkforyou.com/sp/?id=2019-05-15.10.0

----------

